
Ask HN: Are successful people damaged people? - svirelka
I met a lot of people who have success, and they are all damaged. And I know some people who are really happy. They are not as brilliant and successful as the first. I see a connection between how people want to show something to the world and success, and how people are full and just live. Am I wrong? Or do I meet not enough people and it&#x27;s possible to be a successful leader and be in peace with myself?
======
justtopost
All people are damaged with a sufficiently vauge definition. Life is
imperfect, as are we.

~~~
svirelka
agreed

------
comboy
What do you mean by successful and what do you mean by damaged? If you mean
money and happiness then the correlation is pretty well studied and results
are quite intuitive.

~~~
svirelka
Yes: money, recognition by other people, happiness

------
grezql
What do you mean by «damaged»?

~~~
svirelka
Psychological injuries

